# Water Births at Princess Royal Maternity Glasgow?



## lolita1990

... Does anyone know whether Princess Royal Maternity Hospital in Glasgow has facilities for water births?

Just curious :shrug: I'd like one but don't want to get my hopes up if I can't have one. I don't see the midwife to ask her for another few weeks.

Any info would be great :flower:


----------



## broodyc

There are water birthing pools in Princess Royal but there is no guarantee they will be available though. Every labour room does have an adjacent bathroom with a bath in it though so worst case if birthing pools were busy, you could run a nice bath :) xx


----------



## lolita1990

Thanks. I take it its first come first serve. 

x


----------



## broodyc

lolita1990 said:


> Thanks. I take it its first come first serve.
> 
> x

Yeah, it's deffo first come first serve :) although I think the chance of it being free are high as many women can't use it due to complications or circumstances. I wasn't allowed as I had preeclampsia and was being induced and required constant monitoring :( xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

I had dd in he princess royal. My heart was set on a water birth, but I wasnt allowed as I was being induced. I begged and pleaded but it was a definite no. They definitely have the resources though x


----------

